# Looks like time to pull the boat out of the garage!



## JL8Jeff (Mar 2, 2016)

I see 70's in the forecast for next week so it's time to pull the boat out and have it ready to go. Of course, I packed all kinds of stuff around it over the winter so we could get my brother's car in the garage during the blizzard. I think we have a chance for some snow Thur night into Fri morning so I'll wait until after that. Time to get some fresh gas as well.


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 2, 2016)

i've been looking at mine as well.at least what i can see under all the junk it collected over the winter.almost time to shampoo the carpets and give it a good wash down.its still covered in dust from the last trip of last season.i also need to rewire the trailer lights to convert to led's.its a new trailer so no hub/bearing greasing this year at least.i'm seriously considering buying a remote control bow mount trolling motor,if i can stop spending my cash on my truck and my pistol collection.i blew all the cash i had saved in my mattresss on a portable solar charger for my truck camper,so now i'm almost ready to hit the lakes.c'mon spring!


----------



## gillhunter (Mar 8, 2016)

Mines sitting in the garage ready to go! It's supposed to be be in the 70's here also this weekend, but with some rain in the forecast. Hope we can get out.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Mar 8, 2016)

Got the boat out today. It fired right up so I went out for a 2 hour float down the river. It was 75 degrees here in NJ and even with the water being ice cold, it was shorts, t-shirt and bare feet sitting in the boat. Since I'm not currently working, I plan on heading out the next 2 or 3 days if it stays in the 70's like they are calling for.


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 8, 2016)

it's really starting to turn green here in the lower mainland,but the good fishing lakes are still under 15" of ice


----------



## richg99 (Mar 9, 2016)

Houston here.... sending a little rain your way! Ha Ha richg99


----------



## bcbouy (Mar 9, 2016)

i just checked the ice fishing reports for the interior.they are expecting ice off by the 1st week of april,then its open water baby!i sure hope they're accurate.campers ready, boats almost there.i just need a new tackle bag and a reel for my 8 wt. flyrod.


----------



## Steve A W (Mar 9, 2016)

My boat is tarped up next to the barn and the yard is still to 
muddy to retrieve it.  

Steve A W


----------



## JL8Jeff (Mar 10, 2016)

Steve A W said:


> My boat is tarped up next to the barn and the yard is still to
> muddy to retrieve it.
> 
> Steve A W



I used to run into that problem so I cut down my trailer to the length I could fit the boat in the garage at an angle. I have to take the coupler off as well, but that's only 3 bolts and once it goes in the garage, it's there for a while so it's no big deal. I got the boat out again yesterday and plan on heading out again today.


----------



## Wallijig (Mar 10, 2016)

Here in SD ice out come over month early. I have been out on water with my tin last 3 weekends plan on making it 4 this weekend. Been doing great on walleye and sauger.


----------



## Ozark River Runner (Mar 10, 2016)

Have you ever tried using a trailer dolly? I used one for a while to get my boat out of my back yard when it was too muddy to drive through. I just recently had my driveway widened so I can park my boat on...The wife sure loves having the boat in the driveway 24/365 hahaha.


----------



## jethro (Mar 10, 2016)

I uncovered mine after I got home from work yesterday. Will be registering it and hope to see how the river is on Saturday!


----------



## Steve A W (Mar 10, 2016)

Ozark River Runner said:


> Have you ever tried using a trailer dolly? I used one for a while to get my boat out of my back yard when it was too muddy to drive through. I just recently had my driveway widened so I can park my boat on...The wife sure loves having the boat in the driveway 24/365 hahaha.



I've got a trailer dolly, but it's still too squishy to walk in'  

Steve A W


----------

